# Swan



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Last Friday I guided a young womens group on a tour of the Great Salt Lake Shorelands preserve. There must have been 500-600 swan on the ponds and boy, were they talking up a storm. Had some great looks through the spotting scope - wishing I was good with a camera.
Most of the young women hadn't seen swan in the wild. It was a great experience for them.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I've called in bunches of them while hunting the lake shore (since you can't hunt the preserve, conveniently forgotten by quite a few folks out there) and there are lots that seem to roost over on some of the western most club areas as well. Thats cool that you're taking them on tours out there.... I bet with the freshwater ponds back in there, you could get some great pictures of nesting pairs of all sorts of birds. Here's some pics I got and a little video from the shore. These birds all started out over the clubs and then swung in either behind me or out in front.... too bad you can't swan hunt that far south on the GSL.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

> too bad you can't swan hunt that far south on the GSL.


You can hunt swans all the way to north temple and the free way heading out to wendover. So you can hunt swan there.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> > too bad you can't swan hunt that far south on the GSL.
> 
> 
> You can hunt swans all the way to north temple and the free way heading out to wendover. So you can hunt swan there.


 :shock: Really.... sweetness. I was kinda thinking about putting in this year (since Wendy has been good about letting me have money to mount birds lately) but I didn't want to have to bug a boater to take me out away from the crowds. Ha... swans out of a layout.... this should be interesting if I can get a tag. :lol:


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> Ha... swans out of a layout....


Let's do it. My tag went un-filled last year.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > > too bad you can't swan hunt that far south on the GSL.
> ...


yep you can hunt them there. I dont see them changing it this year so you should be fine. Hope it works out for you out there.


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

Most of the young women hadn't seen swan in the wild. It was a great experience for them.[/quote]

I love it whe the young ladys see my swan for the first time, it is great for everyone!


----------

